# Shooting "wide angle" with a 18-55mm lens...



## antoniopaventi (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all, is there any way to shoot "wide angle" while using a 18-55mm lens? I am new to Real Estate and would like to take my own pictures. However, right now, I can't afford a 600$ wide angle lens!

I have a Canon Rebel XS and would like some tips to get "wide angle" looking photos with my "standard" 18-55mm lens.

Any advice would definately help!

Thanks
Antonoi Paventi

antoniopaventi@bell.net


----------



## AdrianC (Aug 29, 2010)

Anything under 35mm is considered wide angle, so if you shoot at 18mm, it will be wide angle.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Aug 29, 2010)

But your XS (like mine) has a cropped sensor, so 18mm is really like 27mm if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## AdrianC (Aug 29, 2010)

True. But even then, its still technically wide angle.

There is no way to make a lens wider then it is. I guess you could try to shoot a panorama. Hmm, a panorama might actually work. Use a tripod and hold the camera vertically, not horizontally. Start taking pictures on one side of the room, and turn the camera until you cover all the area you want. Do not set your white balance to auto, as it may change as you turn the camera. Just chose an appropriate setting for the situation. Then mix all the pics up in PP and crop to your liking.

Your only other option is to buy a wider lens. Make sure the focal length is smaller then 18mm if you want it to be wider. 

I remember reading here a while ago somebody complaining that they bought a 35mm lens which had the words "wide angle" in its name. They were complaining its not wider then their 18-55mm. Don't make that mistake...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 29, 2010)

AdrianC said:


> I remember reading here a while ago somebody complaining that they bought a 35mm lens which had the words "wide angle" in its name. They were complaining its not wider then their 18-55mm. Don't make that mistake...


...LOL.

Some people just don't read product descriptions, or don't understand what they mean...  While I was shopping for a reflector a while ago, I saw one that someone gave a bad review to, because "It wasn't as big as he thought it would be".  The product description and name clearly said *40"* Reflector.


----------



## Negative ISO (Aug 29, 2010)

I have no experience with them, but would a budget wide angle converter lens do the job for a while, until you can afford something more suitable?


----------



## den9 (Aug 29, 2010)

stitching works if u have a tripod


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 29, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Due to the link to his real estate deal... I'm guessing this is *spam.*



It could be. And again, maybe not...  I edited his signature/link.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> I edited his signature/link.


...How did you do that?


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have privileges...  I am a spam cop and can effectively edit posts or send them to the spam bin. The OP's post seems like a legit question and I believe he inserted the RE link without even looking at our posting rules. That's why I chose to give the OP another chance to have few more answers to his inquiry.


----------



## antoniopaventi (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the replies... 

NO, my post was NOT SPAM! I'm in Laval, Quebec and am pretty sure NO ONE here is from Laval... I don't see how posting a link to a personal website is spam anyway.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 30, 2010)

all this talk of spam is making me hungry.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 30, 2010)

antoniopaventi said:


> Hi, thanks for the replies...
> 
> NO, my post was NOT SPAM! I'm in Laval, Quebec and am pretty sure NO ONE here is from Laval... I don't see how posting a link to a personal website is spam anyway.



Hi Antonio and welcome to TPF. Make sure to introduce yourself in the proper thread, if you already didn't do so.

Any signature that links to a website which has nothing to do with photography is considered spam. Hence the reason for removing your signature only. I hope this won't deter you from visiting TPF often and contributing with your posts as well.

Best.

D


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 30, 2010)

You can do a panorama as others said, but if its close quarter real estate shots, there will probably be alot of distortion in the pano if you aren't careful. You could always rent a wide angle or a fisheye.


----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2010)

Your main problem isn't the lens focal length, its the lens speed and the poor ISO performance of your very basic, entry-level, camera body.

If you're wanting to make quality photo's of properties you're trying to sell, you're going to need more knowledge about both photography and photography equipment, so you can get the most bang for your limited buck.

A $600 wide angle lens *still* doesn't have all the features you need to make high quality, inside, real estate photos, but this one does: Canon Wide Tilt/Shift TS-E 17mm f/4L Manual Focus 3553B002 - B&H 
and you'd need a full frame sensored camera too. Canon's least expensive is Canon EOS 5D Mark II Digital Camera (Camera Body) 2764B003 - B&H


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 31, 2010)

KmH said:


> Your main problem isn't the lens focal length, its the lens speed and the poor ISO performance of your very basic, entry-level, camera body.
> 
> If you're wanting to make quality photo's of properties you're trying to sell, you're going to need more knowledge about both photography and photography equipment, so you can get the most bang for your limited buck.
> 
> ...



What on earth are you talking about?

I am sure he could do fine.  All he REALLY needs is a tripod to take care of the "high ISO shortcomings" and "slow lens."  I would be wanting to use f8 or higher anyway to keep more in focus.  Photoshop can take care of any keystoning or other distortion that would occur.

No need to be a gear snob.


----------



## sobolik (Aug 31, 2010)

Maximize your equipments potential.  

Wide angle is irrelevant if you can simply take a few steps back.  If you can't then get your body out of the equation. 

Use a tripod - actually a field rigged bipod by not extending the rear leg.  Set the shutter timer and place the camera against the wall or corner with the 2 front legs also supporting and get out of the scene. You will have achieved the maximum wide angle view possible given the circumstances.


----------

